

Ask HN: Is there a science news platform like hacker news? - frankkroka


======
robdoherty2
Data Science - [http://www.datatau.com/](http://www.datatau.com/)

~~~
nishankkhanna
I'm curious to know if it's running on the same platform -- or just has the
same UI?

~~~
lewispollard
Looks like the same platform, the code is available here:
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

